# Signing off to go watch the Wild Card game



## Geezerette (Oct 5, 2021)

Yankees and RedSocks. Anyone else going to follow the World Series?
I don’t have  a favorite since the Pirates had such a bad year.
Was happy to see the AZ Diamondbacks win their last game of the season with a tie breaking homer in the 9th. 
Hope they have a better year in 22.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 6, 2021)

I plan to watch  my favorite team,defending champs LA Dodgers vs St Louis Cardinals in LA in playoff game tonight The team certainly  had alot of injuries this season,to end the regular season winning 106 games was remarkable. If they lose,I don't plan on watching any more games Sue


----------



## DaveA (Oct 6, 2021)

RedSox left the Yankees to await next season, winning 6 - 2.  New York was pitching was plagued by walks, many of which led to runs.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 6, 2021)

We don't have MLB-TV here (or subscribe to cable), so I couldn't watch the game. I know it was a good one because the Red Sox won!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 7, 2021)

I couldn't stay awake to watch the end of Dodgers- Cardinals playoff game last night
When I went to bed,Justin Turner had tied the game with a home run the score was 1-1
I was happy to learn in dramatic fashion, Chris Taylor'Mr Clutch' hit a 2 run homer in the bottom of the 9th inning to win the game 3-1,
I look forward to watching the Dodgers-Giants series


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 7, 2021)

Our cable channels here didn’t carry it, I would have liked to have seen it, hope there will be a good selection of games broadcast here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 7, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> Our cable channels here didn’t carry it, I would have liked to have seen it, hope there will be a good selection of games broadcast here.


It was on TBS. The Sox-Stros game in on Fox1 Channel 219 on Directv


----------



## jerry old (Oct 7, 2021)

ESPN2 let us view Yanks & Sox, that's it, no* more games. * They show us what they want-as teasers I assume to purchase
their  Major League Package, money grubbers!
Sox and Yanks are excellent viewing, be it during the regular season or in playoffs, boy are they intense.

I hoped they would present National League games-nope.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 7, 2021)

Looking forward to catching some of the playoff games even though my team of choice (Toronto Blue Jays) was knocked out of the race for the wildcard game when both Boston & Yankees won their games on the last day of regular season  

I don't watch much baseball during regular season, or any sport for that matter, but when playoff time arrives, things seem to always get kicked up a notch 

At least with 'my team' out of the playoffs, I can watch the games in a more relaxed state of mind


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2021)

Dodgers vs Giants, fast business like game, excellent fielding by both teams
the hated Giants win 1-0


----------



## jerry old (Oct 15, 2021)

Houston vs Boston-certainly not the tight pitching we saw with LA and SF.
Houston won, but not an impressive victory.
Boston lacking in their usual intensity.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 15, 2021)

I watch the playoff games when I can, given that I don't own a place of residence or a TV lol. Saw that game tonight though and enjoyed it as it was back and forth there for awhile and Boston almost came back. I wonder where Houston would be without Altuve  though. He seems to always be the player to get Houston's offence going these past few years, from what little I've seen of the Houston team.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 16, 2021)

It looks like we can actually watch the game tomorrow without paying for a premium sports channel. It's on Fox, so I should be able to stream it on the Fox sports app. Boston at Houston at 2:00. I do have some work to do, though, and it's supposed to be sunny in the upper 60s. Maybe I'll catch the final innings.


----------

